# DIRECTV App for iPhone updated to 2.1.0



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like the iPhone has been updated again, and I'm quite pleased with the new feature. 

You can now trigger On Demand downloads using the app, if you do not want to see the On Demand channels you can hid them in the settings. 

My only request, I wish it would alphabetize the search results.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Kinda wish I had included "& Android" in the title. It has been updated to the same version, with the same new feature.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

What's really cool is you can add extra time for a sporting event!!!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Draconis said:


> Kinda wish I had included "& Android" in the title. It has been updated to the same version, with the same new feature.


There's a thread already going about the Android version.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197346


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

David Ortiz said:


> What's really cool is you can add extra time for a sporting event!!!!


AND! You can add time to any program. It also seems to remember how much time you added on the previous record, and puts that in for the next one. As to how handy that is, YMMV.....


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

When will they allow a ' favorites ' in this app ? I hate having to see channels I dont watch when searching thru date & times.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jhillestad said:


> When will they allow a ' favorites ' in this app ? I hate having to see channels I dont watch when searching thru date & times.....


Well, it won't ever get to be a shrunken version of the iPad app, which of course has that and a lot more.

But I suspect most of us use it very occasionally, away from home, and often for that game that we forgot to record, or see it elsewhere and want to watch the rest at home.

It's easy enough to quickly get to the channel(s) you want by the side bar numbers.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

That was interesting, I'm not certain it was there before but I just found some trailers in the movies section.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, a keyword search for "anime" no longer pulls the anime listings (just MAD) and channel 1889 is missing from the iOS app. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Just curious to see the chronology of enhancements.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Well, it won't ever get to be a shrunken version of the iPad app, which of course has that and a lot more.
> 
> But I suspect most of us use it very occasionally, away from home, and often for that game that we forgot to record, or see it elsewhere and want to watch the rest at home.
> 
> It's easy enough to quickly get to the channel(s) you want by the side bar numbers.


I'm just curious as to why not like a version that shows one panel at a time like modifiedish I mean the iPhone is fully capable the screen is 960x640 the iPad is 1024x768 not a lot of difference there. I mean the iPhone app would have to look a little different but I think its totally doable.

I don't see why they only support the iPad with these great features like they've got profit to loose or something by putting it on the iPhone. Maybe a simple remote in the directv iPhone app. The iPhone 4s is capable with its A5 and same ram as the iPad


----------

